# clayton



## blackdoglab (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been stalking Freestyle's site once more and am thinking of using Clayton phenidone developer.  Now....  I've also thought about Rodinal and have heard universally positive statements about it.  On the other hand, i've heard nothing about clayton and am wondering if any of you have had any experience with it.


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 17, 2007)

They are two different developers,  a couple of Clayton's film developers use phenidone as the main reducing agent and are fine grain developers. Rodinal is a compensating developer and uses p-Aminophenol Hydrochloride.

Rodinal and Fomadon R09 would be along the same lines.

The film you use will also be a big part in evaluating these developers.


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Jun 18, 2007)

I have used Clayton developer, but I cannot distinguish based upon the phenodione. It worked well, but it seem to have a short shelf life because my work is done so sporadically.

I bought some small bottles of the Clayton Ultra Cold Tone and was greatly pleased with the outcomes and the stability. I did use it up fairly quickly.

As far as their fixer goes, the last bottle separated on me shortly after I bought it so I hesitate to buy that product.

Rusty Tripod


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the path is set now...  Rodinal with tri-x, agfa, and foma


----------

